# Public Transport Advice - Estepa



## hopefulgeek (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello All,

Unfortunately, my house purchase in Andalucia fell through so I'm back viewing properties and am hopeful that this time I will be successful!

I'm about to view some properties in Estepa - a town which I've yet to visit. In advance of this viewing I would appreciate any information regarding transportation - e.g. How well connected is Estepa to Antequera, Puente Genil, Malaga by public transport etc (any details appreciated), or car hire or taxi options from Antequera-Santa Ana or Puente Genil-Herrera Train Stations.

Many thanks!!


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

hopefulgeek said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Unfortunately, my house purchase in Andalucia fell through so I'm back viewing properties and am hopeful that this time I will be successful!
> 
> ...


Hacemos tu viaje en autobús más fácil - ALSA

This might help also if you have a car you are only 5minutes off the motorway which can either take you to Sevilla or to Antequera where you can either branch off for Malaga or Granada.As from Santa Anna again if you have a car come out of the station do a left to Humilladera and from there over to Mollina where again you can pick the Sevilla motorway up which will take you to Estepa which is not really far.Estepa is a lovely town and I can highly recommend the Sunday market at Casariche which is just down the motorway from Estepa.Don't know which estate agent you are going to be using whether Spanish or English but one thing for sure there really is some bargains to be had.Another town I would say is worth viewing is La Roda de Andalucia and is roughly 10 to 15minutes from Antequera.Myself I prefer La Roda as it is a lot flatter to Estepa but at the end of the day it is just down to personal choice.It's possible you might get shown one or two other towns near Estepa but some of these can be off the beaten track down winding roads and some of them have zilch bus services.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't forget that Granada airport is only just up the road and you can hire a car from there and be independent of infrequent bus services (they mostly run at times when they are needed -to/from school, work with the odd shopping services- not running an hourly service on spec.


----------



## hopefulgeek (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you soulboy and baldilocks for your very helpful responses - I really appreciate it.


----------



## FTC (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi, just wondering how you are getting on with a purchase now? 

We bought in Estepa last October and get over as often as we can. We often use the train to get around, either AVE or local trains to Seville, Malaga, Cordoba. The AVE station at Puente Genil is only about 10 minutes from Estepa.


----------

